# I got Crabs!!



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I decided to get a couple crabs for my 2.5 gallon tank. I was talking to the hot chick at Pet Smart about what to feed them, she said bloodworms and lobster bites. I asked her if there was other things to feed them and she said they arent allowed to experiment with different foods and she had not tried or heard of anything else.

My question is... has anybody had crabs and tried feeding them different things? I would like to feed them stuff my Ps eat so they dont become an extra expense.

Anybody have other experiance with them to share?

I forget thier name but they are about and 2" wide (including legs). The female has two small pinchers, the male has one pincher that is larger. If needed, I will be at the pet store in the next day or two and check the name. I will try to get some pictures up, but they are sometimes hard to find since the rock in there is way too big. Getting a smaller one.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

:laugh:

I had a crab in with my rbp awhile ago and they ate it darnt but it was cool and just ate leftovers

U will like your crabs


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

watch out for the hot chick at the petstore, she might give u crabs that u don't want!!

j/k, crabs eat leftovers of whatever, scavengers.. but they do eventually get eaten up or escape


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

coutl said:


> watch out for the hot chick at the petstore, she might give u crabs that u don't want!!
> 
> j/k, crabs eat leftovers of whatever, scavengers.. but they do eventually get eaten up or escape











I'd probably take my chaces with the pet-shop girl. 
She warned me that they escape, so I will have to secure the lid well.

So it sounds as though I could feed the crabs the same stuff as my Ps? Tilapia, shrimp etc? I dont want to throw the last of my chili fries in there


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

You should get the name. I was thinking about getting some until I found out alot of them need blackish water, and a place to crawl out of the water when they want to. Half full tank with a rock protruding out of the water for them to crawl on. People dont do that usually, and thats why they die on everyone.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Jayson745 said:


> You should get the name. I was thinking about getting some until I found out alot of them need blackish water, and a place to crawl out of the water when they want to. Half full tank with a rock protruding out of the water for them to crawl on. People dont do that usually, and thats why they die on everyone.


I'll be going to Pet smart later on today or tommorro, depnding on if my check is on time, I will definately check on the name. I didnt hear anything about the black water. I do have the tank less than half full with a rock for them to climb onto for some air. I was given this p.o.s. little plastic tank with a built in under gravel filter, couldnt think of anything better to do with it. I used to quarantine feeders in it, but it's been empty since before I went on vacation. More info and possibly pictures in the next couple days.


----------



## Marcel_h (Feb 27, 2005)

Most crabs need b*R*akish water not blackish


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I made it to P.S. today and got a smaller rock and white gravel to replace the natural (couldnt see them too well). They are called Mini crabs (Oci spp?). I gave them a piece of tilapia last night and they were eating it when I crashed. The male was reaching into it with his smaller claw and grabbing pieces and putting them in his mouth. Kinda cool, what else to do with a 2.5 gallon?


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

aAe u sure that their not fiddler crabs? Those are the only kind of Crabs i no of where the mael has one big and one small claw and the female only has 2 small claws. If they r fiddlers they need brackish water. As for food crabs will eat almost anything.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Marcel_h said:


> Most crabs need b*R*akish water not blackish


Actually, bra*c*kish works a little bit better.









Were the crabs _Oci_, or _Uca_? If they're _Uca_, I think you can treat them just like fiddler crabs. If they're _Oci_, I'd have to throw up my hands, ask WTFBBQ?, and then wash my hands of the issue because I know nothing about them.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Just realized this was started up again.
They were the Oci as far as the store said. (Yes, WERE).
I think it was about wednesday that I drop a piece of tilapia on thier rock and went about feeding the Ps. About an hour later I looked to see they werent on the rock clawing at the food and looked for them. They were both dead.
Not sure about the brakish water, the pet shop girl talked to me a while about them and didnt say anything about that. I am guessing it was the filter that wasnt working too well. (Undergravel). Or I did not feed them enough. I was feeding them every other day with my Ps.
Well I decided to not get new ones. They were cool at first, but I lost interest in them. Now I need to figure out what to do with the tank.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

just make it a betta tank.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

dude, if you can, ditch the UG filter and go for something like a HOB or canister to dramatically improve your filtration. then make it a natural planted tank.


----------



## repticland (Jul 25, 2007)

thats to bad you got crabs.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Just 82 minutes shy of two months after the last post...and it's bumped in that manner.

77gp454, what do you have in the tank now?


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> Just 82 minutes shy of two months after the last post...and it's bumped in that manner.
> 
> 77gp454, what do you have in the tank now?


Yes that was a while ago








I was suprized to see it pop up again. I had not looked after my last post.

Anyways I have nothing in that tank yet. The filter is junk and I have not had extra money to get something yet. Unfortunately an HOB would not work on this stupid little tank, I will have to use a air-pump driven filter set-up of some kind. I like the ideas last mentioned. I will let you know though Childawg. BTW, congrats on MOTM, you had my vote


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks much, man!







As for the air-pump driven filter stuff, have you tried AquaBid? There might be a deal there...I haven't looked for them myself, so I don't know, but it's almost always my starting point for supplies.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Aquabid? Is that like an ebay for fish and supplies? That would be cool. Back in the 80s in my 10 gallon community tank days there were all kinds of air-pump driven filters. Hagen and PennPlax were the brands that ring a bell. Dont see those in fishstores anymore. I guess theres a reason for that







but with this tank thats my only option. Will post when I figure something out and get something in there. My sis gave it to me about a year ago when she moved, other than the crabs I have only used it to quarantine feeder fish. Havent done that since before my vacation in May though.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Yep, that's exactly what AB is.


----------

